# Whats going on at Integy?



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

2 days ago I ordered a charger and choose the 2 day express mail. I've been checking the order status and it hasn't shipped. I've sent 3 emails and haven't received any response. I just sent another one to Arthur and it bounced back to me saying his mailbox is full. Are they still in business? Has anyone else had problems with them? Heck of a way to run a business if you ask me!!!


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

their customer service isnt what i would call A+. i sent a charger back to them for repair a few weeks ago and never got an email, a call, or any kind of notification on what was going on or what was wrong. a few days ago, i get it back fixed. no communication...


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

FYI: Arthur posed this

http://www.integy.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000507.html


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Thats the address that I used!


----------



## Billye (Oct 22, 2001)

I had a question about setting up their charger, e-mail them and got a reply pretty quickly. I work in the IT field, anything is possible just that the general public doesn't realize e-mail is even less reliable than snail mail.


----------



## Fireball929 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm not overly impressed with there tech support. I had problems with my charger and sent it back only to find out 9 days later I got a email from fedex that I had a package comeing from CA. Now a week later it did the samething and it has to go back again. The charger is only 4 months old and has been used only about 8 times. That just my 2 cents
Fireball929


----------



## Billye (Oct 22, 2001)

How much did you pay for the repair. I hope they don't charge too much for repair. I had a Qusar Pro for about 8 months, screen went blank and I sent it to Associated. I got a call from them and was told the repair will be $90. I think that's too much for repair and got the 16X9v6 instead and I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

From what I've heard and from my own experiance... Integy's service and/or shipments are somewhat hit or miss. Sometimes you get your stuff promptly, sometimes you don't... Same with getting questions answered. 

For me, if you want it NOW without any concerns about when it's comming... don't buy from Integy... If your not so pressed for time, go ahead and order from them.


----------



## Fireball929 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well my 16x9 v6 was sent back on monday and they would have gotten it on wednesday or thuresday. They said it was the lcd screen that is causeing the problems. I haven't had to pay anything but shipping to there. But I'm up to 85 bucks since I bought it. Shipping out here then overnight back and this time priority mailed back. It's kind of expensive. but oh well life goes on. They have been better this time around for returning my email.
Fireball929


----------



## steamboat1970 (Dec 30, 2002)

Junk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Stick with CE!


----------



## steamboat1970 (Dec 30, 2002)

What Ever...


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

notice he said "some of the best", not best. beyond simple problems related to any electronics, the chargers are almost flawless. still not Turbo, but really really great for half the cost or less.


----------



## Billye (Oct 22, 2001)

CE cost twice as much and without a power supply. I like my 16X9v6, it's better than everything else out there for the same price or less.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

Question 

How do you change a fuse on Your Integy charger?


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

its inside on the main board. there is one pop-out round-type fuse and two AGU fuses soldered into the board in my 16X9 and 16X7.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

so does opening the case and changing the fuses void your warrenty?


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm sure it does, but as long as they dont know about it, what could it hurt? i wouldnt try and un-solder the two AGU fuses if you were worried about the warranty though. the other should be fine. just don't break the quality seal sticker if it has one. peel it up with a razor blade.


----------



## dunk1325 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a 16 X 4 and love it. My son, daughter or myself can operate it very quickly and easily. I also have an older 16 X 9 and with the exception of it being alot smarter than I am it seems to be great. I'm looking at the new 16 X 8 combo with the dyno. It looks very inviting to me. No power supply what a +.


----------

